# R35 Bronze TE37 Ultras 20”



## Gscott32 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking for a set of 20” bronze Te37 Ultras, PM me 

With or without tyres
New or used


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s worth posting the offset and diameter you want and which version of the Ultra’s


----------

